# EOS-M MK II reviews



## surapon (Mar 1, 2014)

http://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-M2-review-Incremental-upgrade


----------



## surapon (Mar 2, 2014)

:'(Yes, You can buy This EOS M2 from Ebay = $ 670 + Shipping from Japan.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Canon-EOS-M2-Mirrorless-Camera-Black-from-Japan-/171238149280?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item27de96cca0

Enjoy
Surapon


----------

